# Another new guy with questions.



## reedjj (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys I have been reading through a lot of the threads on here and this place is great. I am looking to put together a crazy little jet project but need some guidance.

I have owned aluminum boats in the past and love them and the tough durablility they provide. All the ones I have had were always propeller driven. I live in North Fl and will be fishing/hunting/running in the St Johns river and marshland around North Fl and southern coastal Ga. I very rarely ever see a Jet Outboard here, and to be honest I don't think I really need one. But I love the idea of being able to operate in really shallow skinny water, over sand bars and such. I am also really looking fwd to exploring the Suwanee river and other places in the south.

The little boat I am thinking about getting is an Alumacraft 1448. It's just a regular flat bottom Jon with 2 bench seats and a small deck up front. I plan on adding a plywood floor and and extending the deck up front to add a little weight for stability and help on planning. I would be installing a small aluminum side console just fwd of the rear bench and was planning on getting the sponsons added to the back of the boat to help with flotation in the rear. 

The boat is rated for a 25hp, (mercury makes a nice jet 25) but I was thinking of putting a 35hp tohatsu jet on on it. I know that there is about a 30% loss in HP with a jet. But the added weight of the larger motor might be too much. Do you think this sounds safe or is this just too much for the boat. 

I figure if I add the plywood decking up front and decking in the middle with foam under the flooring, the side console and the floatation sponsons in the rear it should be stable and insanely fast with the 35hp Tohatsu Jet.

Help me guys!


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2011)

:WELCOME: reedjj

Sounds like your brewing up a killer boat. What is the weight difference in both those motors?


----------



## reedjj (Jan 7, 2011)

The tohatsu website says the 35hp jet is a 3 cylinder 50hp motor with 35 hp at the jet and weighs 196lbs.

The Merc website says the 25hp sportjet is a 3cylinder 25 hp motor with 18hp (too low I think) at the jet and weighs 186lbs.

They also have the 40hp jet that has a 40hp motor with 29 at the Jet. Sounds perfect but it is a 4 cylinder and weighs in at a hefty 267lbs. I think that is just too much weight. For the money and because its low weight I am really leaning towards the Tohatsu. 

I also read that all mercury and nissan outboard motors 30hp and under are really re-badged tohatsu's. That re-inforces my instinct to go with the tohatsu.

To be honest I am a little scared of 35hp at the jet on a boat that size. But the other options are just not enough power. lol!


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2011)

Tough choice. 

One of your concerns might be liability if something was to happen accident wise. Overpowering a boat...even though done a million times before.

10 pounds difference.....Makes you think doesnt it.  

Lets see what the other members think.............


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 7, 2011)

My Polar Kraft 1468LW is rated for a 25 Hp max motor with a max weight of 150 lbs. I thought about the Mercury stroke 25 jet before but it's too heavy. The two stroke 20 hp jet weighs about 125 lbs if you can find one. Both would be long shaft motors,so you would have to extend your transom.

The 20 hp is a 25 HP head that puts out around 18 HP at the pump. JCB has one on his boat. I may look for one when I decide to repower my boat.

In PA. I've seen motors checked at limited HP lakes. I bet the fine is pretty high for having an overpowered boat. Keep us posted on what you do. Todd


----------



## fender66 (Jan 7, 2011)

First....Welcome aboard! Glad to have you here.

Now.... I've read and been told by what I consider to be reliable sources (each state is different, so check your local laws). But...Missouri doesn't have a HP limit on boats. Illinois does. The states that don't....allow you to go crazy. I'd check with your insurance company too. When I was looking for my jet, I got way more than I wanted, but couldn't find anything close to the same deal and condition as what I ended up with. My insurance company was fine with my rig. Boat insurance is a totally different topic though that's been discussed a few times before. There are good ones and bad ones.

Here's some info on my main rig:
Boat Weight (empty): approx. 1000 lb
Engine Weight: 500 lb.

I've only had one time that I decided the water was too shallow. It was a river that I wasn't familiar wtih and mossy grass growing from the bottom was clogging my jet and I didn't trust getting up river and getting stuck. I also have a 1648 with a 40HP Yamaha that's always done well for me...but it's for sale right now and I don't see it getting any use this year since I have my new boat.

Good luck.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 8, 2011)

I will def check with the laws here in Fl. 

I spent yesterday looking at a few boats "in person". I looked at the 1448 Alumacraft and the 1542. They are asking $1,650 for the 1448 and $1,400 for the Alumacraft 1542 at the dealer/Marina. Academy sports has the exact same boat for $997. So my decision has been made on the boat. Im going for the 1542 from Academy sports in Orange park, Fl. Just cant beat the price. That $400 savings will go toward a trailer.

I'm gonna pick it up next week and get started on the Floor/carpet and seats. Im still gonna buy my side console and jon boat specific sponsons (if I get the 35 Tohatsu) from the dealer, as that is the only way to get one unless I can find someone to fab them up for me.

Still looking for the motor. I really wanna do the Tohatsu jet with 35hp at the jet but I may end up going with the 25 Merc based on price alone. I don't think I will need the sponsons if I just get the 25 merc.

I was looking at other members boats on here and WOW! Sme of you really have some nice rigs! Anyone with a 25 merc sportjet? I would really like to hear what you think of it and how it performs.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 8, 2011)

Get the 48" bottom (or bigger) and go bigger than the 25hp, you'll be wishing you did later. I don't think a 40 would be over powering a 14' boat too much in my opinion. That being said it should scoot.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 10, 2011)

apparently I am the only person in Fl that wants a Jet outboard!

After talking to several fishermen and technicians at different outboard dealers and shops they all say the jets just don't work well here. I have been told by every one of them that I'll regret getting a jet. They say its just too sandy/silty/muddy here. A few of them have worked on jet outboards and say every time they do the impellers are worn out, or they have sucked sticks or something up in them and locked up.

I was told if I wanted to run really shallow here I would be better off with a surface drive motor like a Mud Buddy or a Go devil. Seeing as how this area is similar to La (Swampy) I suppose they are right. I have decided to just go with a regular short shaft outboard for now.

Anyway.... I appreciate the advice you guys gave me on here about hp recommendations. I will be moving over to the regular jon boat section of the forum.

I still want a jet boat BAD!

reed


----------



## fender66 (Jan 10, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Anyway.... I appreciate the advice you guys gave me on here about hp recommendations. I will be moving over to the regular jon boat section of the forum.
> 
> reed



Dang....we lost another one.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 10, 2011)

It wasn't for lack of trying Fender66!

I even went to another Dealer this afternoon and asked a few of the tech's what they thought about running a jet around here (with hopes that they would say its a great idea and that I should definately do it). The two guys I talked to said it would be a waste of money and I would be into the shop with it more than I would be on the water. They told me just like everyone else that the mud and sand here just wrecks Jet outboards. They also said they see the same thing on jet ski's and the seadoo style jet boats. The impellers just wear out so fast because of our location, no one uses them here.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 10, 2011)

reedjj said:


> It wasn't for lack of trying Fender66!



I know...I was just playin with ya. :wink:


----------



## fatherfire89 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am in the same situation as you ReedJJ. I currently have a Lowe 1448 with a 25 hp Evinrude with a jet pump (I'm getting about 15HP @ the jet) But I'm going to get a 50 HP 2-stroke Yamaha which I already have a jet pump for. I'm gonna put a center console in the back with a steering wheel but I too am worried about too much weight in the back. Dont forget you can always move the gas tank and the battery up front. I dont know......Im hoping it will work. Let me know if you find anything out


----------



## blunt (Jan 20, 2011)

> I am in the same situation as you ReedJJ. I currently have a Lowe 1448 with a 25 hp Evinrude with a jet pump (I'm getting about 15HP @ the jet) But I'm going to get a 50 HP 2-stroke Yamaha which I already have a jet pump for. I'm gonna put a center console in the back with a steering wheel but I too am worried about too much weight in the back. Dont forget you can always move the gas tank and the battery up front. I dont know......Im hoping it will work. Let me know if you find anything out



i think you will be fine, a yammie 50 hp 2 stroke weights about 160 - 170.. thats the same as a new mercury 4 stroke 25hp. your current motor im assuming is a 80s or 90s model that weights 120 so were only talking about an extra 40lbs. and i agree with moving the gas and battery up front, it will really help you balance the motor load on the rear and have you running shallower.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 20, 2011)

I realize your boat is shorter than mine but I'm a big boy (300+) and I drive my 1848 with an old Merc 50 with a tiller. From the right rear, you will be fine.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 20, 2011)

Put the 50 on it and don't have a second thought about it :mrgreen: I run a 16'42" Blazer SS with a worked over 40/28 evinrude on it :twisted: , the transom tag says it's rated for 25hp and it has handled my motor just fine for two years now no cracks or fatigue of any kind. I've seen plenty of 14'48" and 15'48" with 50 yammies on them.


----------

